# Is this a decent setup to start



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

I'll start by saying I have lots to learn about photography. I'm looking at getting started taking pictures of my kids and wildlife as well as anything else I see. Wondering if this is a good starting place

http://www.precision-camera.com/nikon-d3400-dslr-with-18-55-70-300-black/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll start by saying I have lots to learn about photography. I'm looking at getting started taking pictures of my kids and wildlife as well as anything else I see. Wondering if this is a good starting place
> 
> http://www.precision-camera.com/nikon-d3400-dslr-with-18-55-70-300-black/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a pretty decent entry level kit. Be aware that that telephoto is going to require good light and a very steady hand or tripod. Adorama (a reputable seller) has the same kit for $496.95 with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Kit lenses are never really sharp as others. Plus, as the other member said, they are slow. When you think about it, the normal 3:1 zoom is a bit useless. No camera made today has a 3:1 zoom, other than kit lenses.

I'd advise searching some more. 

I always recommend a superzoom style with one zoom lens attached. Easier to use and more convenient.

Most have superior optics to kit lenses. Check the test reports published by many magazines and internet sources. I think most will agree with what I'm saying to you.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

My wife just got me a asus transformer to edit I must say its great a lot cheaper then the surface pro but IMHO is just as good just the stock editing platform works wonders 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Huh?*



MAKAI said:


> My wife just got me a asus transformer to edit I must say its great a lot cheaper then the surface pro but IMHO is just as good just the stock editing platform works wonders


Huh????????????????


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

BobBobber said:


> Huh????????????????


Were talking about a camera what do people do after they take pics edit and photo shop to make it there own any one with a cam can take the same pic as u editing is what makes it different and your own that's why I got the asus transformer its a tablet with an editing tool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

MAKAI said:


> Were talking about a camera what do people do after they take pics edit and photo shop to make it there own any one with a cam can take the same pic as u editing is what makes it different and your own that's why I got the asus transformer its a tablet with an editing tool


OK, I get it now. I checked out the ASAS Transformer website. It seems a possible solution when you want to mess with your photos.

However, I don't believe that anyone with a camera will take identical pictures. They possibly can; I agree.

However, consider point of view, perspective, lighting, lens choice, etc, etc, etc.

There are innumerable variables.

I disagree, as you stated, that "editing is what makes it different and your own."

Editing can enhance the image. But the creative process is when the image was captured. That makes it your own.

However, maybe we need to switch this discussion to a new thread instead of hijacking Ol Red's thread. He wanted advice on a camera purchase. Your ASUS suggestion is an advanced step when and if he decides on a camera purchase.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

all taken on my phone just to show what it can do with **** pics


----------

